# Renovations at the performance center are almost done



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Taking delivery of my car on 3/9/16. I contacted the center to see if they're still using tents to do vehicle orientation and they said they're now doing them indoors. They also said that they're finishing up the final touches on the last of the renovations and will be totally done very soon.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Please post lots of pictures on your PCD so we can see the improvements.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

cptcrunch said:


> Please post lots of pictures on your PCD so we can see the improvements.


Ditto!


----------

